

Show HN: Turn your MySQL database into a beautiful application - mjnaus
http://databasedapp.com/

======
alok-g
Very nice.

1\. Does the regular license allow this scenario: Use in a single end-product
that by itself is not sold, but the product is used by playing customers (who
login to the website using the end-product)?

2\. How customizable is the UI? Can it be embedded within another web page?
(Sorry if this is already answered somewhere else.)

3\. I was reading FAQs in your website and note that it the scroll position
keeps jumping by itself as I read. Please fix.

~~~
mjnaus
1\. This would require an extended license (key being the fact that the final
product is used by multiple customers)

2\. How exactly would this embedding take place? Using an iframe?

3\. Thanks for pointing this out, we'll get that sorted out asap

~~~
alok-g
>> Using an iframe?

Let's say yes.

~~~
mjnaus
You can, however this simply means the entire application would load within
that iframe, you'd still have to login, etc to get some data inside that
iframe.

We are working on an update which allows users to embed public data in
external websites. Would that suit your needs better?

------
ksikka
Wow this is sexy. Nice work 8-)

------
relfor
Sweet work on the UI!

